# Which pellet smoker



## sunday smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

I've had a Lang stick burner for years and have recently been considering a small pellet cooker. Something I can cook for family without tending to. I've been driving myself crazy reading all the complaints in every brand and cannot decide which to get. Trying to keep if it on the cheaper side under the grand not bottom of the line but not quite Yoder and not real big. Been lookin at gmg Daniel boone, traeger pro 22, few camp chef cookers even considered the new Z grill...love to hear anybodys opinions on which one to go with biggest concern is constant temperature. As I'm used to stick burner I wouldn't be happy with huge temp swings. And quality of build is also important..I've never cooked on a pellet burner and am finding it impossible to narrow down which is best choice  Exited to hear everybody's opinions thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## kruizer (Nov 5, 2018)

After doing months of research, I settled on the Camp Chef and have not looked back. Very satisfied.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

I can't put my finger in why exactly and I have read probably more good camp chef reviews than any other brand but for some reason they were last on my mental list lol. Maybe some of the features seemed gimmicky to me but I am Startin to come around and more seriously consider them


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 5, 2018)

I owned a Traeger for 5 years. The issues I had were:

Occasional burn back into the auger tube when done with the cook. It actually started the hopper pellets on fire once.

 I always covered it when not being used, but after the 2nd year, large patches of paint peeled and left rust patches to repaint.

The fan motor froze after the 2nd season. Replaced it.

The heat rod would not ignite the pellets unless I shined it up with steel wool every couple of months.

During the winter, top temp was about 300f.

Still, this is the smoker that brought me to love smoked brisket, pulled pork, pizza, smoked turkey, and many weeknight dinners. I eventually was able to buy a Yoder 640 and love it. I donated the Traeger to my young next door neighbor, who repainted it and is now an avid smoke cooker too.

I agree with kruizer, Camp Chef looks like a good smoker- grill.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 5, 2018)

I hear you, been cooking on a MB Dual Fuel for several years and have enjoyed it - I tend to burn wood and lump in it. As much as I like it I'm ready to NOT be spending the entire day fooling around with temps and swings and can make up any potential lost smokey goodness with supplemental smoke. Looking and reading had me narrowed to a Pit Boss 700 Series or a Camp Chef - but Sams had a great deal on a Pit Boss. Had, now its over and the shipping makes it higher than I want to spend, especially since I don't need anything big, just don't want the really small ones.
Sooooo, now I'm between a Pit Boss 700, GMG Daniel Boone, and Camp Chef. My wife said she'd get me one at Christmas but she gets to pick it out. Maybe that makes the decision easier? Like you, I don't like what I'm reading about reliability, but they can't all be that bad. I'm leaning towards ol Danny Boone now if the Black Friday deal comes through, we have a dealer nearby and I like that they have a positive pressure fan from the hopper to reduce/eliminate auger and hopper fires. We shall see whats under the tree!


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm literally Goin through the same decis


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 5, 2018)

I am also in the research phase for a pellet grill. From everything I have researched the Grilla Grills Silverback is the best bang for the buck in the under $1000 market. They have a great grill with very good features, a 4 year warranty and free shipping. You should check them out. I have decided to either get the Silverback, or go hog wild crazy and get a Pitts & Spitts Maverick 850.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

Sorry stupid phones... Goin through same decision . Wife said I can get one for Christmas. Can't justify rec tec or Yoder price for a second smoker wish I could. I'm down to about the same few as you . Pit boss I hear bad things about and I think am past them now although almost bought one at Lowes a week ago lol.. Earlier today made up my mind to go to with the Daniel boone then read Amazon reviews and started questioning again.now am actually leaning towards camp chef


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 5, 2018)

I should add one of my criteria is that it is big enough to hold a medium size turkey with air flow around it. Not that I smoke a lot of turkeys ( I should, I love juicy smoked turkey! ) but that tells me its big enough to do what I need. I
m kinda like that though - a frozen pizza box has to fit in the freezer of a side by side fridge and your too far out of town if they won't deliver take our that far. It's all about simple gauges, I tell ya.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

I have to say the more I read about the silverbac the more I like it


----------



## BKING! (Nov 5, 2018)

You get what you pay for. I wouldn’t choose a traeger out of the ones listed. I’d go gmg or camp chef. Just recently got back to pellet smoking.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 5, 2018)

When I was younger, I tried to smoke a Turkey...
Like banana skins, I couldn't keep it lit...:confused::rolleyes:


----------



## Lookn4u (Nov 5, 2018)

My Rec Tec Bull hasn't let me down yet, 100% recommend it.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 6, 2018)

Rec tec is a bit out of the price range but it does look like a good grill. I think I am down to camp chef and grilla at this point


----------



## schlotz (Nov 6, 2018)

If you are down to those two, suggest going with the grilla.


----------



## Quibbley (Nov 6, 2018)

I may be biased because I own a Silverbac. I have not had a problem with mine. I really like the build quality and the fact it has an insulating liner. I’ve smoked on it when the outside temp was down to 17 degrees without any problems. If I had to buy another smoker I would purchase a Silverbac again.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 7, 2018)

Well I pulled the trigger on the new silverbac cover and 80 lbs of pellets. Thanks for everybody's opinion real exited hoping it's as awesome and reliable as I hear


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on your new smoker. I checked it online, and it has some nice features. Remember to take pictures of your cooks.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on the new grill. Make sure to post you evaluation on it, we are looking forward too it.


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks will definitely put my 2 cents on how I feel about it soon  Exited to play with a pellet cooker love my Lang but it's definitely too much work and cookin space to make some dinner for the family


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats on the Silverbac! I've been looking and liking but not sure the mayor will release the extra funds! I'll just have to submit it on the preferred list and see what happens which one she picks


----------



## BKING! (Nov 7, 2018)

sunday smoker said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the new silverbac cover and 80 lbs of pellets. Thanks for everybody's opinion real exited hoping it's as awesome and reliable as I hear



Great choice. The owners seem like great people too


----------



## sunday smoker (Nov 19, 2018)

Well got to cook this weekend on it after seasoning it last week. Had it lit from about 9 am to little after 6 pm and was completely blown away. Initial fire up ran 20 degreed hot for just a second then settled back in to my set temp of 250 and held it within 10 degrees all day. Was maybe 35 degreed here and I opened it up to put 16 lbs of Boston butts on and within 3 minutes it was right back to temp really amazing. Smoke ring and flavor were amazing and I was skeptical during cook because of lack of heavy smoke but I think ring was stronger then my stick burner  flavor was as strong but not as bitter. Really don't have a bad thing to say yet


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 19, 2018)

Glad to hear you like the new smoker. But, you forgot to take pics. The rule here is that if there isn't pics it didn't happen. LOL.


----------



## drno_1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I owned a Traeger for 5 years. The issues I had were:
> 
> Occasional burn back into the auger tube when done with the cook. It actually started the hopper pellets on fire once.
> 
> ...




was the Yoder 640 worth the $$$$s?  be interested to hear if it is THAT much better than these others.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 20, 2018)

drno_1 said:


> was the Yoder 640 worth the $$$$s?  be interested to hear if it is THAT much better than these others.


It was to me. The thing is built like a tank. Have never had a problem with it. What I like most is the ability to go from 160 to 600 degrees in about 15 minutes. 

That being said, it is very expensive, especially when you add most of the options like shelves, insulated cover, and competition cart. But I have no doubt this unit will outlast me and will probably be passed down to my son in law or grandson.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Dec 3, 2018)

WOO HOO! Just got a text from the mayor telling me to order my new Silverbac for Christmas! That about put a tear in my eye. You know what I'm doing when I finish up the current work project!!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats! The Silverback has gotten rave reviews from some of our members. I love the smell of smoking meat in the winter.


----------



## sunday smoker (Dec 3, 2018)

That's awesome your gonna love it I been more impressed every time I use mine


----------



## texomakid (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats on the new Silverbac smoker. I hope it serves you well. I too was overwhelmed when I started looking at pellet smokers/grills. There are hundreds of makes and models. Sometimes we can have too many choices I think.

As far as the Yoder YS640? I'm gonna agree with Scott. I've owned mine for over 6 months and any buyers remorse I had for the money I spent has long passed. This tank will get it done. It's perfect for me and today I am very happy. I hope I'll still be singing it's praise down the road....... From low & slow to "git 'er done" this cooker will get you there and holds set temp remarkably well. The flavor we get from cooking with wood is amazing. Who knew this could be so easy? Pellet cookers rock!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats on the new Slverback!! I was really looking hard at that grill before I ran across the deal on my Timberline.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Dec 3, 2018)

If I wasn't pushin a half century I'd say I feel like a kid at Christmas! I'm only a couple hours away from their place and wishin I had time to go pick it up. But I guess that gives me lots of time to visit the local butcher.


----------

